# Calculate take home pay 2009



## Voyager (11 Nov 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good calculator for working out take home pay from January 2009. We usually do our household budget a couple of months in advance so we have no nasty surprises. This year we used the following calculator and it was accurate 

I found it very helpful as it takes into account the prsi ceiling and the monthly net salary is adjusted when the ceiling is reached so it accurately matched the payslips.

However, when I input the income and tax credits for 2009 the net salary on the yearly view does not match the cumulative net salary on the monthly view so i assume there is an error.

If anyone could recommend another calculator i'd be grateful.

Thanks


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Nov 2008)

The finer points of the 2009 Budget haven't even been announced yet (eg how the 1%/2% levy is going to be calculated) so you're wasting your time until they are.


----------



## Voyager (11 Nov 2008)

Are you serious? Jeez that's a bit Irish. Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------

